# Ancora sull'orologio

## trespass

Non so quanti di voi hanno come me un problema di 

"sfasamento" dell'orologio di sistema quando usano linux. Ho pensato di usare il comendo rdate per sincronizzare l'orologio del computer all'avvio, ma non so come far caricare in automatico il programma quando accendo il pc. Cercando su internet ho trovato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa furba sarebbe mettere in /etc/ppp/ip-up queste righe (così si allinea l'orologio del proprio PC ogni volta che parte la connessione ad Internet):
> 
> /usr/sbin/rdate -s time.ien.it
> ...

 

che ne pensate? funzionerebbe?

ciao e grazie

max

----------

## cerri

Se non sei in lan, si. Ma non conosco il comando clock  :Smile: 

----------

